# what lights to use



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

hey guys,

i recently built a new housing for my 10 gallon emersed setup, it has three E27 bases in it. I built it to replace the housing i built with three GU10 bases in it. bigger bases, bigger lights, moar power!

I was Looking for lights to put in my new housing, and at first i was just going to go with the biggest, brightest and highest wattage 6500K(ish) color bulbs i could fit in my new housing. Then i started reading about grow bulbs, designed for growing plants, and i figured they might be better. however they are larger, more expensive and not as powerful, but i thought maybe, even tho they arent as powerful, maybe their light spectrum would be better suited for growing plants, consuming less power, so thats always good.

So which is it, raw american power in the form of the biggest and brightest 6500K bulbs i can fit in my housing or go the japanese tuned high tech route and get bulbs geared towards growing plants?

for those interested, (tho this subsection gets no traffic ) here is a pic of the fixture i made


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

...I will note that this time of year, the biggest and bestest available lightbulb for growing plants is already conveniently installed up in the sky. I vote neither—stick the tank outdoors! Unless you're in a desert or something. Then the evaporation might be a problem.

That said, basic store-bought daylight/6500K bulbs work just fine for me in the winter. But then again, I'm notoriously cheap.


----------

